# List your current order of preference…



## Guest (Jun 1, 2013)

The following seems to be a reasonable list of the various genres of classical music, based on representation in the repertoire, etc. List your current order of preference…

A) opera
B) symphonies
C) concertos
D) other orchestral
E) string quartet
F) solo piano
G) other chamber music
H) baroque/early
I) modern/experimental
J) other (specify)

Ties are okay.


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2013)

Here's my current answer:
G
C
D H
B F
A E I


----------



## DaveS (Apr 30, 2013)

B c
d
f
e
g
h a
i


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

J (everything else besides Lieder and...

A


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

Tie for everything but opera, that I genuinely don't care for!

/ptr


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2013)

ptr and HillTroll72 are yin and yang!


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

1. B) symphonies
2. C) concertos
3. H) baroque/early
4. G) other chamber music (more often with piano)
5. Tie: F) solo piano / D) other orchestral (if we are to include Requiems, masses and so forth)
6. I) modern/experimental
7. E) string quartet
8. J) other (transcriptions)
9. A) opera

I do enjoy all these genres. Genres I don't enjoy as much: organ, solo classical guitar, non-polyphonic solo instruments, and lieder, are not listed.


----------



## DrKilroy (Sep 29, 2012)

For me:

B C D
F H
E G J (organ music)
A
I

I am not sure what do you mean by modern, however; I do not listen to much Stockhausen or experimental music, but I quite like, e.g., Messiaen, Ligeti, Adams, etc. 

Best regards, Dr


----------



## MagneticGhost (Apr 7, 2013)

J) Choral
J) Liturgical / Unaccompanied Choir
J) Part Songs
J) Plain Chant

Then symphonies and piano concertos
Then Opera
Then Chamber music
But by this point it doesn't really matter.
There's a time for it all dependant on mood 




Ps I've probably exaggerated the importance of chant


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

BPS said:


> ptr and HillTroll72 are yin and yang!


No culture that's the problem more likely Ping and Pong.The troll's mum was frightened by a lieder when she was expecting him. Vocal generally first. Not modern and not baroque--with exceptions naturally.


----------



## DrKilroy (Sep 29, 2012)

I listen to quite much choral music, but it is virtually always with orchestral acompaniment, so I put it into "other orchestral" category.

Best regards, Dr


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2013)

Abcdefghij...................


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Since H and I are different animals from the rest, I discarded them in the ranking.

B) symphonies
C) concertos
J) Lieder
E) string quartet
J) Solo organ
G) other chamber music
J) Choir works
D) other orchestral
A) opera
F) solo piano


----------



## Ondine (Aug 24, 2012)

Right Now...

F) Solo Piano (including entire Keith Jarrett's oeuvre for the instrument)

H) Baroque/Early and E) String Quartets

B) Symphonies & C) Concertos (depending; for example, Hayden & Beethoven for Symphonies and Mozart for Concertos)

J) Solo Organ (I only have listened to Bach's oeuvre but Mozart's Organ Sonatas are outstanding) 

J) Byzantine and Gregorian Chants

G) Other Chamber (mostly Brahms entire output)

A) Opera (I only care about those of Morzart's, including his superb Oratorio KV 118, Betulia Liberata & his outstanding Cantata KV 469, Davide Penitente)


----------



## Feathers (Feb 18, 2013)

B C F
E
D G H
I
A

Mine is more like an order the frequencies of listening rather than order of preference.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

B D C I J(solo guitar)
A
H G
E F


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

concertos
solo piano
chamber music
choral

All those very near to each other in terms of preference, actually. 
Then the others.


----------



## Skilmarilion (Apr 6, 2013)

My current top 5 would probably be:

Concertos
Symphonies
Solo piano
Baroque/early (though this overlaps with a couple above)
String quartets


----------



## Pyotr (Feb 26, 2013)

Ballets
Concertos
Symphonies
Baroque/early 
String quartets


----------



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

C
F
B
Don't know


----------



## Andreas (Apr 27, 2012)

I) modern/experimental
G) other chamber music
D) other orchestral
B) symphonies
H) baroque/early
E) string quartet
F) solo piano
C) concertos
J) other (specify)
A) opera


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

1. F
2. BCD

rest


----------



## Marisol (May 25, 2013)

BPS said:


> The following seems to be a reasonable list of the various genres of classical music, based on representation in the repertoire, etc. List your current order of preference…
> 
> A) opera
> B) symphonies
> ...


So all music is from the classical and romantic period with some barnacles from the later and earlier periods?
Sorry but I do not think that is reasonable at all.


----------

